# duck



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

the dogs seem to be finicky about eating the liver out of the ducks but not the meat .i put six ducks in the crock pot .now they three days worth of meat and a weeks worth of gravy.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

duck liver, i eat that my self, good source of iron


----------

